# Reel cleaning Needville



## Coon (Jul 18, 2006)

Need recommmendation on reel cleaning near Needville area.. Davidâ€™s in Rosenberg is backed up. Iâ€™ve got a couple of Shimano Curado 100 DSVâ€™s that need cleaning/ My eyes are too old.


----------



## travpeg (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm getting my daughter into cleaning fishing reels as an alternative to trying to mow lawns in the summer. We're over in Friendswood, but can drive out to meet you somewhere a bit closer.

PM me if you'd like, or ping us over at reelbuchanan.com, and we'll be happy to clean them

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RICKOLAY (Sep 23, 2014)

There is a man I use in Rosenberg. PJ's tackle repair, 2708 Madison. 281-341-6998.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Pat Wilson on here is who I use but he is in Lake Jackson. He does an awesome job for sure. I'm fixing to take him a couple reels myself.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Hollis in Brazoria


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I am in Clue rignt off 288


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

Anglers Anonymous
832-437-6058
old katy off hwy 90


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

TUNDRA said:


> Anglers Anonymous
> 832-437-6058
> old katy off hwy 90


X2 on AA he did an awesome job on my reels


----------

